# German Job seeker Visa



## ronn_ronn (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I have around 6 years experience in IT esp Network & security & Ethical Hacking (CEH)

i am currently in India thinking of going for this Visa

can anyone let me know how many months will it take to get a job there so that i can arrange funds accordingly
also 
which cities are english friendly there and have good job opportunities

Other pre requisites or some friendly advise which will help me before I land out there in Germany


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

i am in the same boa mate...pm me if you get some luck with the information


----------



## jschristie (May 18, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to pm to a particular user in this forum


----------



## jschristie (May 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I am applying for jobseeker VISA, and i have my friend supporting me during my stay in Germany, what should they do to get formal letter of obligation. Please let me know


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jschristie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for jobseeker VISA, and i have my friend supporting me during my stay in Germany, what should they do to get formal letter of obligation. Please let me know


They have to make an appointment at their local Ausländerbehörde (alien department).

EDIT: It's a bit more involved for stays over 90 days, which a jobseeker visa would be:

They have to bring 

-the filled in form 
- passport copy of the visa applicant
-official ID (German ID card or passport + registration certificate)
- proof of income: payslips for last six months
- work contract
- letter from employer confirming that employment is still ongoing (not older than 14 days)
- if the sponsor is self employed a whole lot of other documents are needed (tax returns, letter from accountant, etc.)

They will also have to pay the fee of about € 25.

The alien department can ask for further documents such as rental contracts to show that appropriate accommodation is available. Best to call beforehand and ask which documents are required in your specific case. 

The website of their local alien department should have all the details and a form to download.

The original sponsor certificate (Verpflichtungserklärung) will have to be sent to the visa applicant and it has to be included in the application.


----------



## jschristie (May 18, 2015)

ALKB said:


> They have to make an appointment at their local Ausländerbehörde (alien department).
> 
> EDIT: It's a bit more involved for stays over 90 days, which a jobseeker visa would be:
> 
> ...



Thank you so much ALKB for the detailed summary.. 

one more question, I dont have a Birth certificate, what are the other documents or alternate for bith certificate i can submit,
and if i dont sponsor, what are the proofs i have to show apart from proof of funds to cover my stay?


----------

